# Sequential Anaerobic/ Aerobic Treatment of Pharmaceutical Wastewater: Biological Treatment of Pharma



## محمد الرفيعي (9 مايو 2011)

الاحوة الاعزاء هذا كتاب للاستاذ عباس هادي عن معلجة مياه الصرف الصحيارجو الاستفادة


----------



## ابو امنة (11 مايو 2011)

نهنىء الاستاذ و الزميل عباس هادي عباس على كتابه الجديد لكونه مصدر مهم و مفقود على الساحة العلمية و البحثية و نتمنى له المزيد من العطاء و نتمنى ان يضع نسخة في الملتقى ليتسنى لنا الاطلاع عليه مع التقدير


----------



## عباس هادي (12 مايو 2011)

الاخ محمد الرفيعي والاخ ابو امنة اشكركم الشكر الجزيل بخصوص كتابي 
انشاء الله اتناقش مع مؤسسة النشر لان هي اللي تبنت مسالة الطبع والنشر 
على حسابها الخاص واذا وافقت على النشر الكترونيا سا قوم بنشره بموقع المهندسين العرب
الاعلان على الكتاب موجود في عدة مواقع اشهرها
www.amazon.com
واتمنى من جميع الاخوه الزملاء المهندسين الدخول الى الموقع ثم اختيار books ثم كتابة موضوع الكتاب اللي هو Sequential Anaerobic/Aerobic Treatment of Pharmaceutical Wastewater 
في البحث 
ثم التعليق على الكتاب دعما له

مع الشكر


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (12 مايو 2011)

ابارك للاستاذ المحترم عباس هادي على نشره لهذا الكتاب واتمنى له دوام الموفقية والتقدم


----------



## عباس هادي (13 مايو 2011)

الزميل العزيز محمد السامرائي المحترم

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل على كلماتك الجميلة المعبرة بارك الله بك


واتمنى من كافة الزملاء المهندسين دعم الكتاب بتعليقاتهم وماقشتهم 



مع شكري


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

